# Falken Tire Showoff Car Show & Drift - April 23rd



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)

Gulf Greyhound Park
1000 FM 2004
LaMarque, TX 77568
Saturday, April 23, 2005 11am – 6pm

NOTE - WE WILL DEFINITELY SELL OUT OF CAR SHOW SPACES SO ENTER EARLY TO GUARANTEE A SPOT! 
Pre-Sale Tickets available at www.showoffcafe.com


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't think I should show the frontier, But I'll be ther efor sure checkin everything out!


----------

